# Nissan Autoparts Stores in Clearwater Florida



## Mark2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm travelling to Clearwater Florida on business from Toronto Canada next week. I'm not that familiar with your American autopart stores. I know about Pepboys - I plan to pick up a dozen Purolator Pure 1 oil filters PL14610 because we can't get them in Canada. They are the best filter for the price $5.99USD. What about other part stores? I'm looking for the following parts for my 2000 Max for Christmas:

1) OEM Fog Light Kit
2) Under Drive pulley(s)
3) New set of drive belts
4) Clear side marker Lamps (both front and back)
5) HID lamps for the Head Lights
6) Hella Twin Supertone Horns
7) Anniversary Chrome Door Sills 
8) Clear Tail Lamps

Any suggestions to where I can pick these things up in the Clearwater Florida area? Any other part suggestions I should add to my Christmas wish list? I want to come back with a filled suitcase and save on the overall Duty and Shipping costs?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you have stuff shipped to wherever you'll be in Florida?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Try posting that here: 

http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=22

They can probably help ya....


----------



## Mark2 (Nov 30, 2005)

No, not really.... I'm just looking for local autoparts stores where I can pick these Nissan after market parts. Preferably, off the shelf and much cheaper than I can either buy or get delivered in Canada since I'm travelling States side. I won't have to pay Canadian Duty since I'll be in Florida for more than 48 hrs. Please let me know of any popular autopart chains like Pepboys that stock any of the above Nissan parts. I would prefer to stay away from the stealerships, but will be inquiring about the standard parts like belts and hoses. Unless, the local stealership has an performance parts section?? Then I might be interested. 

Anyway, Thanks for responding Brianw...



brianw said:


> Can you have stuff shipped to wherever you'll be in Florida?


----------



## Mark2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Puppetmaster...



Puppetmaster said:


> Try posting that here:
> 
> http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=22
> 
> They can probably help ya....


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

1) OEM Fog Light Kit *probably not a stock item except at a Nissan parts dealer*
2) Under Drive pulley(s) *probably not a stock item except at a large Nissan-centric aftermarket shop*
3) New set of drive belts *yes*
4) Clear side marker Lamps (both front and back) *probably not a stock item except at a large Nissan-centric aftermarket shop*
5) HID lamps for the Head Lights *probably not a stock item except at a large aftermarket shop (assuming you want 9004-drop-ins rather than the genuine 2002-2003 headlight assembly with HIDs*
6) Hella Twin Supertone Horns *yes, or something similar*
7) Anniversary Chrome Door Sills *probably not a stock item except at a large Nissan-centric aftermarket shop*
8) Clear Tail Lamps *probably not a stock item except at a large Nissan-centric aftermarket shop*

If you can mail order that'd be better. Just have it shipped from Jerry Rome Nissan, B&B Nissan, Mossy Nissan, or another major discount Nissan parts dealer...


----------

